# Denominations/Fellowships for Reformed Congregationalists



## Matt LaMaster (Nov 29, 2022)

Hey All, 

First time poster, long time reader...

Anyways, I pastor a wonderful, independent Reformed church in Holden, Me. I'm just curious if any of you know of any Reformed Congregationalist Denominations/Fellowships? I know about the CCCC and the EARCC, but I was hoping to find something more explicitly Reformed and Complementarian. We're a "baptyterean church" (with both paedo/credo baptists). I haven't been able to find a fellowship which would be just the right fit, but who knows? There's always one more corner of the internet.

I have seen a few of you other Independents poking around, so curious how you guys all handled this question.

Matt


----------



## NM_Presby (Nov 29, 2022)

I know Evangel Presbytery allows both stances on baptism, but it is Presbyterian in polity, so not sure how you'd feel about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt LaMaster (Nov 29, 2022)

NM_Presby said:


> I know Evangel Presbytery allows both stances on baptism, but it is Presbyterian in polity, so not sure how you'd feel about that.


Hey Andrew, yeah, I'm aware of Evangel. I was hoping for something that allowed more of a congregationalist form of govt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2022)

Some folks from College Church out of Wheaton, IL recently planted a church near us. Sounds like it is congregatoinalist, Calvinistic and allows paedo/credo baptists. I get the impression that there is an informal network of churches planted by College Church and her daughter churches, but I'm not sure if it's official.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Nov 30, 2022)

Reformed Congregational Fellowship 

I don’t know if this may be more what you need?


----------



## Matt LaMaster (Dec 1, 2022)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> Reformed Congregational Fellowship
> 
> I don’t know if this may be more what you need?



Ah yeah, I have had some dialogue with those guys. They're not really active right now from what I understand, but something along those lines would be the kind of thing I'd be interested in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

